# Wohin bei Südwind



## Tino (7. November 2015)

Die Hallo

Zum Brandungsangeln fahre ich an die mecklenburgische Ostseeküste.
Da sind natürlich Nordwinde besser als Südwinde.

Trotz allem möchte ich mein Angeln nicht sooo vom Wind abhängig machen müssen.

Deswegen würde ich gern in Richtung Bliesdorf/ Pelzerhaken oder oder oder bei Südwind ausweichen.

Jetzt suche ich spezielle Stellen wo der Südwind auflandig kommt,bei der ich nicht kilometerweit zum Platz rennen muss.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe schon mal im voraus


----------



## Eitsch (7. November 2015)

*AW: Wohin bei Südwind*

Hey Tino,

für mich ist dass eine sehr interessante Frage, da ich nächste Woche gerne in Eckernförde angeln möchte. Auch dann und dort soll es Südwind geben. 
Jetzt frage ich mich ob es sich lohnt... Immerhin fahre ich 70km. ;+

Ich hoffe jemand erfahrenes, kann uns beiden diese Frage beantworten.


----------



## Dorschoffi (7. November 2015)

*AW: Wohin bei Südwind*

Moin,
habe schon oft in Bliesdorf geangelt. Bei guten Bedingungen gibts da reichlich Dorsch und Platte. Südwind kommt dort von der Seite. Wenn es stärker und lang anhaltend aus Süd weht hast du dort meist einen niedrigen Wasserstand.
Gruß Dorschoffi.


----------



## Norbi (7. November 2015)

*AW: Wohin bei Südwind*

Also...ich kenn nur eine Stelle wo es bei Südwind auflandig weht,
und das wäre Fehmarn/Belitzwerft.


----------



## Herman Hummerich (7. November 2015)

*AW: Wohin bei Südwind*

Oder Wulfen auf Femarn!


----------



## paulbarsch (7. November 2015)

*AW: Wohin bei Südwind*

Da kommt dann aber kraut in Mengen 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## buttweisser (7. November 2015)

*AW: Wohin bei Südwind*

Auch die östliche Südküste Fehmarns ist da bestimmt intersessant. Also die Strände wie Meschendorf, Staberdorf usw. bis hin zum Leuchtturm in Staberhuk. Die Westküste könnte auch interessant sein, da hier bei südl. bzw. südwestl. Winden dei Welle von der Seite kommen sollte.

Viele Grüße
Uwe


----------



## Tino (7. November 2015)

*AW: Wohin bei Südwind*

Die Ecke um Pelzerhaken werd ich mir mal genauer angucken.

Gibt's da ne Ecke wo man gut mit dem Auto an den Strand kommt?

Gern auch ein paar Kilometer weg von Pelzerhaken


----------



## Nick*Rivers (8. November 2015)

*AW: Wohin bei Südwind*



Tino schrieb:


> Die Ecke um Pelzerhaken werd ich mir mal genauer angucken.
> 
> Gibt's da ne Ecke wo man gut mit dem Auto an den Strand kommt?
> 
> Gern auch ein paar Kilometer weg von Pelzerhaken



Ein Stück oberhalb von Pelzerhaken findest du Dahme, dort geht eigentlich immer etwas. Bei Südwind gibt es eine schöne Seitenströmung. Je nachdem welchen Parkplatz du dort ansteuert, sind nicht mehr als 100m Fussmarsch zu bewältigen. Also gerade so machbar


----------



## Tino (9. November 2015)

*AW: Wohin bei Südwind*

Danke Nick


----------



## Tino (9. November 2015)

*AW: Wohin bei Südwind*

Mir fiel ein,dass man auch auf Poel bei südlichen Winden angeln könnte.

Kennt sich jemand an der südwestlichen Ecke von Poel aus und kann was zu Wassertiefen an bestimmten Stellen was sagen???

Danke im voraus


----------



## Palerado (10. November 2015)

*AW: Wohin bei Südwind*

Also an Fehmarns Südküste hatte ich bei Südwind noch keine tollen Erfolge.
Weder an der Werft, noch an den östlicheren Stränden.


----------



## binde (10. November 2015)

*AW: Wohin bei Südwind*

Bei Südwind würde ich auf Fehmarn mal nach Flügge fahren. Total flach das ganze, aber sobald da mal 2 Tage der Wind drauf war, konnte man richtig schöne Platte ziehen.

 Bei meinem letzten Südwind, allerdings Stärke 7, habe ich im Norden richtig gut gefangen. Mit dem Wind im Rücken sind die Bleie gleich 5m weiter geflogen...HaHa


----------



## Tino (10. November 2015)

*AW: Wohin bei Südwind*

Von Fehmarn wollte ich aber nix wissen.

Trotzdem danke . . .#h


----------



## buttweisser (10. November 2015)

*AW: Wohin bei Südwind*

Hi Tino,

ich hab mal das etwas ältere Buch "Meeresangeln in Deutschland" von Carl Werner Schmidt-Luchs durchgestöbert.

Da steht zum Süden von Poel folgendes: "Die Südufer Poels sind noch anglerisches Niemandsland. Der lange Sandhaken Brandenhuser Ort lädt zum Watfischen ..... ein.

Westen/Norden Poel: "Vom Parkplatz am schwarzen Busch bis Gollwitz im äußersten Norden dehnt sich ein einsames Brandungsangelgebiet der Extraklasse."

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Tino (10. November 2015)

*AW: Wohin bei Südwind*

Danke Uwe

Von wann ist dein Buch?

Ich hab heute mal im Netz nach Poel gestöbert.
Brandungsangeln an der westlichen Seite.
Das Ergebnis war sehr ernüchternd,trotzdem werde ich mal hinfahren und mir vor Ort ein Bild machen.

Ich hab's ja nicht weit . . .


----------



## buttweisser (10. November 2015)

*AW: Wohin bei Südwind*

Tino das Buch ist von 2004. Die Winde sollen ja eh westlich wehen. Da scheint die Westküste Poels ja geignet zu sein. 

Viel Spaß und Erfolg auf der Insel. Und schreib mir mal wie es war. Poel ist für mich auch noch Niemandsland.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Tino (10. November 2015)

*AW: Wohin bei Südwind*

Donnerstag geht's nach Meschendorf mit der Dreibein Premiere.

Poel werd ich mir erstmal mit der Wathose anschauen.

Meine Befürchtung ist,dass dort ein sehr langes Flachwasser ist,bevor man überhaupt angeln kann.


----------

